# Transfer Music from Mac-Formatted Ipod to PC



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

Can I safely transfer the music library from a Mac-formatted ipod to a PC? I'd gladly pay for software if necessary.

My husband's MiniMac crashed. He still has his ipod with music library on it-- and he'd love to transfer the music to his new PC. (He's no longer an Apple fan.) There seem to be methods for this on the internet, but since I'm the IT person in the house, I want to make sure I don't lose what's on his ipod by trying something from a risky source. I trust this community.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can't sync it with iTunes?


----------



## vidamasvida (Jul 14, 2010)

No. If itunes is on a pc, the files are pc file types and the ipod is formatted to sync with them. The trick is transferring from formatted mac ipod to pc. I need some kind of utility to read the files and copy them. (or that's as I understand it)


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.macroplant.com/iexplorer/


----------

